# Yesterday was a real adventure



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

I have been searching for a Travco motorhome to rebuild. After several months, I found one. The price was reasonable and the condition poor.
made some arrangements to go drive the project to my home. The Travco is a 1971 Travco 27ft powered by a 413 Dodge engine and 727 auto trans.
The brakes are very bad, as it took about 5-6 pumps to get any brake action.
The engine backfired very frequently and would only run either at idle or full throttle. The ride home was about 250 miles but seemed about 500 miles.
While cruising down the highway, there were several work areas that the traffic was diverted to a single lane. Driving between big rigs into the single lane was very difficult and several times, I thot the end was here. The brake system would hold zero brake pressure. I survived the trip very exhausted, alive, but drained. After a sandwich and cup of coffee, the unit is being disassembled, beginning with the interior. I bought this motor home viewing only cell phone pics. My desire did not allow me to see the rear RV. Will post pics for all to see this prize. Frank


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Da new to me old Travco*

Another great day. I love to work. Frank


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

You have much more courage and ambition than me, but that wouldn't take much. These projects have to be labors of love and it will be interesting to follow. Good luck.
ps do not keep track of the costs it will only depress you.


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Travco rebuild*

Ahh yes, the joy of a challenge. The RV has a list of factory faults that also must be addressed. The brakes are nonexistent, the steering is sloppy, the shift cable can not find the park and no park brake. Oh what fun. The body is all fibreglas but has several bad paint applications. The old gen set is slowly fallinbg thru the floor. The wheels are split ring type. Modern wheels are in short supply. lowes will supply the needed cabinets. Off to HD for some sheet metal for sealing the roof from the elements. Frank


----------

